# Signing up for DEWA, but no account Number



## hapkido (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok, 

I apparently require a Consumer Account No. to sign up for DEWA.
Does anyone have ANY clue how I get this, I have asked real estate agent I am renting from, their answer was I II. Clearly this is not correct (although I tried it online anyway) and I am geting no other response from them on this matter.

Am doing online in the hope that I can get the place cleaned before I (and family in tow) arrive back in Dubai.

I have emailed DEWA and still waiting for their reponse. In the meantime, can anyone offer an alternative suggestion. Can someone indicate the format, I will try to create a new one myself.

Is a new unit in Mosela, the Greens.

P.S. this is my first DEWA account.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There should be a black plastic tag somewhere near your front door. If there's not one, then I dunno.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> There should be a black plastic tag somewhere near your front door. If there's not one, then I dunno.


If he cannot find one, then he will need to go down to Emaar's office in The Greens and ask them for it. But being a new unit, the tag should be there.


----------



## hapkido (Jan 5, 2011)

ok, thanks people.

I will need to finalise when I get back next week.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi, I also live at Mosela. That's weird, all the flats I've seen around mine have the DEWA 9 digit tag on the door, if yours doesn't have it you can try calling the EMAAR helpline: 800-36227


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi hapkido,

I see you are not in Dubai so you should really ask the real estate agent to get this number for you, is the least they can do!!

Alternatively... (if you want), send me a PM with your flat number and I can go and look for it tomorrow. You need to make 5 posts to get the private message facility activated.


----------

